# Do you want me to or not?



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

I've had my LTC for 40 years but don't make it a rule to always be armed, I very rarely am.
After San Bernardino attack, Ulster County, New York sheriff posts Facebook message: Licensed handgun owners should carry
What would my local police want me to do?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

******* Hippie said:


> I've had my LTC for 40 years but don't make it a rule to always be armed, I very rarely am.
> After San Bernardino attack, Ulster County, New York sheriff posts Facebook message: Licensed handgun owners should carry
> What would my local police want me to do?


It's personal preference. If YOU want to be armed, then so be it.

If you want to be sure that you keep yourself safe in the current political climate, I'd advise it.


----------



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

I realize that it's my choice, I'm more inclined to pick it up these days. 
My question is what law enforcement professionals would prefer. 
In a difficult situation, I'd rather be armed. I just wonder if police responding to that situation would consider me a help or hindrance? Would I be in your way? Be an unneeded distraction?
I know you don't need my help, I just don't want to get in the way.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Use common sense. If a weapon will save your life, use it. However, If I roll up to a scene and see a ******* hippie, or anyone else not in uniform, waving around a handgun, I'm not going to be amused. 
Probably the best thing you can do is be a good witness for the police. Accurate bad guy description, good recollection of what happened etc. is invaluable. 
A personal weapon should be your last resort. Again, Use common sense.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

^Exactly, I could careless who carries, as long as it is with a proper LTC and concealed. If you're doing it right, no one will ever know. If you start turning into Super Citizen and start holding people at gun point, for minor BS crimes, like shoplifting etc. Then were going to have a problem. A firearm carried under a LTC, is really only meant as a last resort, to save your life or that of your families.


----------



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, that's what I thought.
You won't see me playing cop, I'll be the one hiding in a corner.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

felony said:


> ^Exactly, I could careless who carries, as long as it is with a proper LTC and concealed. If you're doing it right, no one will ever know. If you start turning into Super Citizen and start holding people at gun point, for minor BS crimes, like shoplifting etc. Then were going to have a problem. A firearm carried under a LTC, is really only meant as a last resort, to save your life or that of your families.


Ha... What's this LTC you speak of?

Sounds like it was was invented by commies.


----------

